# חתיכה - פצצה



## rolmich

Hi everybody,
These two words used to describe a beautiful girl seem _passé _to me.
Could you give me other words more up to date?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tararam

כוסית (a bit frowned upon, but vastly used) it's pronounced Kusit.
שאפה (Shafa)
פצצה is still used.

BTW, it's חתיכה not חתיחה.


----------



## GeriReshef

Tararam said:


> כוסית (a bit frowned upon, but vastly used) it's pronounced Kusit.
> שאפה (Shafa)
> פצצה is still used.
> 
> BTW, it's חתיכה not חתיחה.


Tararm: I don't know how old are you, but as far as I know- שאפה is not used today any more.
My generation used to use it during the 70's when I was a teenager.


----------



## rolmich

As for  "כוסית" and as far as I know, it does not adress the way a girl looks<
What young Israelis would say today?


----------



## arielipi

כוסית 
is very vulgar, youll get a slap!
חתיכה
is ok.


----------



## Tararam

haha, I'm 22 and I still hear שאפה... 
כוסית does address the appearance of a girl. It's considered vulgar but it's used a lot along with פצצה.
In a guys conversation it's acceptable, but I wouldn't recommend saying it to a girl - I'd opt for פצצה in that case.


----------



## ystab

If you don't want to be vulgar, you can try מְהַמֶּמֶת (stunning) or הוֹרֶסֶת (devastating, I think less used).


----------



## rolmich

Thank you all.
ystab, I have heard a real estate agent using הורםת
to describe the view from a flat he was trying to sell.


----------



## SugoiNe

There are another few word that I have sensed to be less used lately, but are still around: "לוהטת" (hot), "מושלמת" (perfect).
If you want to be more formal or don't want to take a risk with informality, you can use words and expressions like "יפהפיה" (beautiful),"מושכת" (attractive) and "נראית טוב" (good looking),  although a little unformal, or simply "יפה" (pretty).


----------



## rolmich

Thanks SugoiNe.


----------

